# ZiwiPeak canned



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wondered if anyone feeds the ZiwiPeak canned foods, and what you think of them?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I got some for my cat,wouldn't touch the stuff.Maybe you could email them and ask for a free sample to try?


----------

